# Thoracic Descending Aortography:



## daniel (Aug 31, 2011)

This procedure note below is in addition to a RHC.

My question is what service is this, I'm looking at CPT 75605 and CPT 75630 and CPT 93567.

Which one fits?  



Next a pigtail catheter was advanced to the descending thoracic aorta for aotrography, becasue of servere right iliac tortuosity to rule out aortic obstruction and aneurysm.



Thoracic Descending Aortography: There is no eveidecne of aortic aneurysm or dissection. The abdominal aorta has mild tortuosity without obstructive diseases. There does not appear to be high grad occlusive diseas and either common iliac system.


----------



## dpeoples (Aug 31, 2011)

daniel said:


> This procedure note below is in addition to a RHC.
> 
> My question is what service is this, I'm looking at CPT 75605 and CPT 75630 and CPT 93567.
> 
> ...



Daniel, the answer is dependent upon whether or not this was in conjunction with a heart catheterizaton procedure. If so, use 93567, otherwise use 75605. The other code is for an abdominal aortagram with bilateral lower extremities (technically ileofemoral).

HTH


----------



## daniel (Aug 31, 2011)

So I take it that when I see

Ascending aortography

Descending thoracic aorotgraphy 

This is CPT 93567.



In this case, what throughs me off is that he has that there's no high grade occlusive disease in either common iliac.

So off an aortic root injection, you can get reads of the iliacs?

Just trying to get the run done of this exam.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Sep 1, 2011)

daniel said:


> So I take it that when I see
> 
> Ascending aortography
> 
> ...




daniel,
 93567 is an injection above the aortic root. The ascending aorta. If the descending aorta is injected you would not use 93567, because the 93567 is above the aortic root. Decending is a different area of the aorta.


----------



## dpeoples (Sep 1, 2011)

theresa.dix@ethc.com said:


> daniel,
> 93567 is an injection above the aortic root. The ascending aorta. If the descending aorta is injected you would not use 93567, because the 93567 is above the aortic root. Decending is a different area of the aorta.



Daniel, Theresa is right of course. My advise to use 93567 during a heart cath was based on an assumption that the aortic root, not the descending aorta, was actually being injected. I doubt the doc read the iliacs from a thoracic aorta injection, more than likely from an injection to evaluate the access site.

Do you have a particular report you could provide?


----------

